# Slide Out Manual Over Ride



## Dale (Sep 23, 2010)

Is there a way to manually crank in the slides in the event of power failure or motor failure? Have owned other units which have a way to do it, but I do not see any mention of this in any manuals.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Yep. Can be done. It's a PITA though---the screw threads are pretty fine, and so it takes a LOT of turns to open or close the slide. It's especially fun since you'll probably be lying on the floor on your side...

The trick is, "where is the nut that is attached to the driveshaft?" Not every TT is different, of course, but each model may have a different placement and access point for the nut head.

Options: call the local dealer and have him tell you where it is and how to get at it. Or call Keystone. Or maybe an OBer has the same model and can help.

You will need the tool to turn the nut--mine is long (24"? 36"?) and has a socket fastened to the end. You just crank away.

Good luck!!


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Dale said:


> Is there a way to manually crank in the slides in the event of power failure or motor failure? Have owned other units which have a way to do it, but I do not see any mention of this in any manuals.


There's a section in this video for Travel Trailers... if yours is like my 290RLS, you'll need to cut through the underbelly where you *think* the mechanism will be....






Our camping buddies had their 2010 268RL serviced where they lubed the gearing for the slideout... their unit came back with a big rectangle missing from the underbelly where they cut the access to the slide mechanism. They had to call and were sent some material to duct tape or otherwise fasten over the opening. As far as I can surmise, as the unit comes from the factory, there is no access opening cut.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Our 2011 250 RS came with a foot square piece of underbelly material screwed to the actual underbelly. I removed it to take a look at the slide motor, only to find that they hadn't actually cut out a hole in the underbelly. I'm assuming it's in the right place if I ever have to access the motor, but until then, I'm leaving the underbelly intact.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

On my 312BH the slide access is near the hot water heater. There are four self tapping screws hold up a 12"x12" piece of coroplast. Remove those screws. You will need a knife as Keystone does not cut the hole out for you. BE VERY CAREFUL when you cut the hold in the coroplast, as there are lose wires sitting on top of the underbelly. I was very careful not to cut any of those wires. Once I cut a small opening, I was able to move the wires with my fingers to avoid cutting them to make the opening big enough. 
It requires a 3/8" ratchet. Once inside there it is fairly easy to get to and move the slide out manually. I dread the day that I will have to extend or retract that thing manually, as it moves very slowly. I am guessing it would take ten mins or so to retract or extend by hand. If you have a small enough cordless drill you may be able to get it up there and that would help greatly. 
Once I was finished, I siliconed the backside 12"x12" piece and re-installed it. Took about 20 mins.


----------



## Dale (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you everyone. I understand the process and challenges now (and hope I never need to use this knowledge)!


----------



## MacTeam (Jul 27, 2008)

Anyone know where that magic access point is on the 295RE or 298RE? Hope I never need to either!


----------

